# Alicante/Benidorm jobs



## childerley2006 (May 28, 2015)

hiya

Me and my husband are looking to move to Alicante/Benidorm in October and was wondering what the job opportunities are like?

We are happy to do bar work or hotel work but just wanted to know how easy it was to get a full time job. We need all year round work not just seasonal, we both have good jobs in the UK but want to change it all and something different.

We know it won't be well paid which we can live with that as we will be renting long term.

thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

childerley2006 said:


> hiya
> 
> Me and my husband are looking to move to Alicante/Benidorm in October and was wondering what the job opportunities are like?
> 
> ...


I think you need to wait a few years. Work isnt easy to find. There is major unemployment in Spain right now, so jobs are few and far between. Also, you would need an employment contract to enable you and your husband to be elgible for healthcare in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps Horlics would like to take this one?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Perhaps Horlics would like to take this one?


Sure.

With the turn-our-hand-to-anything approach you will struggle. That said, I know a few people who have found work in bars and retail but the pay is beyond lousy. They think it's worth the lifestyle change but I don't think so. But it's their choice.

Now, if you were looking for IT work there are jobs in Alicante for English-only speakers, but that's not the case, so all I can do is wish you luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horlics said:


> I know a few people who have found work in bars and retail but the pay is beyond lousy. They think it's worth the lifestyle change but I don't think so. .


Altho three years ago now, eventually found work in a bar/restaurant. worked full time (every other Saturday) and was paid 200€ a month. Luckily my husband commuted to the UK, so it wasnt our only source of income. 

Sadly, the owner went bust, but I did then manage to find some telesales work, selling timeshare and cheap holidays - I earnt 500€ a month there and had an employment contract. So that was better.

It does have to be remembered that, most folk who are lucky enough to find work, end up working so many hours that the reason they moved to Spain in the first place is forgotten and they spend all their time working and not enjoying their new relaxing lifestyle.

That said, if you have nothing to lose and no commitments, then its worth a try - start off with an extended holdiay, not handing in notices or selling up. Just a long, fact finding holiday and see what you can find, how you feel about it. If it works out - great, if it doesnt you've lost nothing and dont forget, you will need to pay into the Spanish system to be eligible for healthcare



Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

childerley2006 said:


> hiya
> 
> Me and my husband are looking to move to Alicante/Benidorm in October and was wondering what the job opportunities are like?
> 
> ...


Most bar and hotel work is casual, not contracted. 

Without a contract, you will have to buy private health insurance.

Without a contract you will need an income of approx 600€ per person per month going into a Spanish bank, and possibly 6000€ per person savings, to gain residnence. You have 90 days from arrival to do this.

October is the worst possible time you could think of to move to this type of work, everyone will be paying off staff until the following summer.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thought it was EITHER the income OR the lump sum, not both. I live and learn yet again on this forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Sure.
> 
> With the turn-our-hand-to-anything approach you will struggle. That said, I know a few people who have found work in bars and retail but the pay is beyond lousy. They think it's worth the lifestyle change but I don't think so. But it's their choice.


Oh! The negativity! 








How can you live with yourself?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thought it was EITHER the income OR the lump sum, not both. I live and learn yet again on this forum


Some areas it is either/ or and some areas it may be both.

There is no hard and fast rule.

It might just depend on which day of the week it is, or what side of the bed the official got out of....


----------

